# Dating at 51...



## waroftheroses (Dec 30, 2011)

After nearly 30 years of being married and then being betrayed I'm going on a date with the very first girlfriend I had in high school...Seems crazy....
We met in London whilst I was on mutual aid to the Met during the Olympics...Is this fate?? A city of millions and I meet up with my 1st love!!!!!!
She is divorced with two adult children, my heart has skipped a beat..


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow! I hope it goes well. I know someone who married and divorced then years later came across her high school boyfriend. They're now a couple. Anything is possible...


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

War, been there myself. I married my high school sweetheart, married 30 years, she had an affair last year and am now divorceed. I was then dating for the first time in a long time. It s fun! My advice. Treat it as such. Just go, and have fun, no big expectations, just have fun. The good thing is you have hopefully learned from what went wrong. Just be yourself, be honest, and oh yeah, pay attention to her, ask her a lot about her. HAVE FUN!


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Be open minded and have fun! It may not be a fairy tale or it may-either way it would be nice to be acquainted with the good ole days!


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

Well i hope you hit it off, i always wonder for myself of an old love, before my estranged and my other ex partner, my then b/f and i had been dating 2 years, he was a black belt in jujitsu and would help train at my local sports centre and also in the TA, that is the last time i really had hot sex.

He was so romantic, he would write poems and leave me notes, and small gifts, he wanted marriage, he was kind, generous and considerate, i was afraid of marriage, i left him, so ****ing stupid, i broke his heart and mine, he did come back for me tried to convinced me to leave my then new partner (now ex partner), i couldn't i was newly pregnant, i couldn't tell him that, i felt a duty to stay with new partner because of being pregnant, so i left him again, i never saw him again, so i still wonder what had happen to him.

To OP do you have a good past between you?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I tried to replay that long ago love album after I got divorced. Looked up my high school sweetheart (after 30 years) on Facebook and discovered she was divorced and living back in our home state. We got together a couple times and she's still as pretty as can be, but you know what? She's dumb as a stone! lol 
I guess back then we didn't do much talking, there were um, "other things" we were doing. And her life, wow, train wreck after train wreck after train wreck. For just a second I felt like I "owed" her something and should do my best to help her but then I snapped out of it. 
Sometimes precious memories are best kept as memories. BUT...you just never know.


----------



## waroftheroses (Dec 30, 2011)

To all of you who have taken the trouble to reply and pass on advice ...thank you...

To be honest the wind as some what been taken out of my sails....my children told me today that my 'ex' is getting re-married next May....

I feel numb...honestly thought nothing more could hurt me. I'm gutted she as moved on so fast and will no longer have my surname...silly I know...gone forever..............

Maybe I wasn't over her as much as I thought....I'm back in that dark room with 30 years of thoughts.......memories .....and dreams all now shattered....


----------



## GD Lengacher (Sep 3, 2012)

Hang in there. The roller coaster of emotions can seem unbearable at times. Just when you think you're starting to pull it together something hits you out of nowhere and all of the emotions come flooding back.

My ex didn't remarry for several years but it still threw me for a loop even though I was seeing someone at the time. It didn't last long but it definitely brought some emotions to the surface that I thought were gone for good.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

Cooper said:


> Well I tried to replay that long ago love album after I got divorced. Looked up my high school sweetheart (after 30 years) on Facebook and discovered she was divorced and living back in our home state. We got together a couple times and she's still as pretty as can be, but you know what? *She's dumb as a stone!* lol
> I guess back then we didn't do much talking, there were um, "other things" we were doing. And her life, wow, train wreck after train wreck after train wreck. For just a second I felt like I "owed" her something and should do my best to help her but then I snapped out of it.
> Sometimes precious memories are best kept as memories. BUT...you just never know.


Curious how do *you* gauge intelligence?

It sounds to me your only interest in her was sexual as you viewed her intimate life as a plethora of train wrecks.


----------

